# Dewalt Bushing?



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

I have a DW6183 router plunge base, I was wondering what kind of bushing accepts. I have seen some other posts mentioning PC bushings (porter cable?) my base can take those? I assume that since the only code on the lexan base is PC CAV1.. or I should stick to the universal fit kind? Thanks in advance!
Luis


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, the DeWalt 618 routers can use the Porter Cable style bushings. I have two 618B3 router sets plus several other models of DeWalt routers and several sets of Porter Cable style router bushings that were each made by a different manufacturers (none actually made by Porter Cable). All fit together well. I prefer the brass bushings over the steel version that's available. I recently found a brass set at Harbor Freight that are just bushings for reducing the hole size (much like a zero clearance insert for the table saw) that have no collar. These are also made to the Porter Cable design standard so they fit the router bases too. They have also proven to be very handy.

Charley


----------

